# Phresh or Phat Filter?



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 9, 2011)

I am looking into a carbon filter but i can not decide whether to go with the Phresh filter (8x24) or the Phat filter (8x39) they are the same price, but the size is obviously a huge difference. I do not care how much room it takes up, i can make whatever work, but is the Phresh filter that much better that a 24" is as good as a 39" Phat filter?  Anyone with any experience and advice or thoughts would be great to hear from. Thanks!

Edit: Doesn't look like anyone has much info, so maybe i can see if anyone knows about Activated Carbon Ratings and what the hell the difference between RC-412 and RC-48?


----------



## Scroggsy (Mar 9, 2011)

Phat filters are now called Rhino filters. Anything for sale now named as a phat filter is a cheap copy. This is why Phat Filters changed their name to Rhino filters, it says this on the piece of paper that came with my Rhino filter.

Rhino filters are supposedly the very best available.


----------



## weedsLV (Mar 9, 2011)

If there the same price I'd get the bigger from my experience there all compatible in quality I'm using a canfilter


----------



## weedsLV (Mar 9, 2011)

Comparible not compatible sorry


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2011)

i thought that phat is now phresh?? same company m8...


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 9, 2011)

Then why the price difference? The 8x39 runs $50 more in the phesh filter, the only difference i can find is that the phresh uses aluminum base, top and flange. Phat does not say so i assume its galvanized steel. The carbon numbers are different but they both come from 250 million year old carbon deposits and are granular, not pellets.
About Phat filters being rip offs, i am basing this on the two varieties i can get from the local hydro shops, therefore the ones that are listed in hydrofarm and sunlight systems books, i know this does not mean i am getting the best out there, but at least i have a place to bitch if im not happy.
Also, does anyone know if i can scrub at a higher cfm than is rated? Can Filters are the only ones that specifically say you can, but i why not? My fan is so big for my room it will run all the air in the room through the filter in less than a minute, and since im not exhausting so what if not everything gets caught first pass? 
Thanks for the help guys, +rep to all who have helped, and any who will help.


----------



## weedsLV (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a rather big grow and used a can 66 filter for an 11x16 room couldn't smell aching outside the room if that helps


----------



## weedsLV (Mar 9, 2011)

A thing... sorry again. Damn Iphone


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 9, 2011)

This thread died pretty quick, but if anyone cares, i ended up buying the Phresh filter, in 8x39, cost $50 extra, but i prefer the store that sold them by far over the other store, i figure it was worth the money, talked them down about 25% on everything, so $700 later i am ready to get started on the big change over. I will start a thread on this if anyone wants to follow, its gonna be custom swc in botanicare trays, something i have not seen done on here. Thanks for the help!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2011)

nice.. you won't be let down with the phresh.. that is what i'm using now, and i'm very happy with it... what size is that? a four inch or six or eight? sorry, it looks like your measurements are in metric, and i was having a hard time converting, lol..
what kind and watt cfm fan are you using with it?? i have an active air 140 cfm hooked up to a speed controller and i also just picked up a phresh duct silencer that works amazingly well.. if your having any kind of noise issues, i highly recommend the use of either the speed controller or the duct silencer, or both.. i would say that combo of the two has reduced my noise level by at least 75% or so..
and i have to admit, i've never seen nor heard of anyone using that setup of yours.. let me know when you start the new thread on it as i'd like to check out the progress of the grow..
g/l with the grow m8..


----------



## weedsLV (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice good luck have fun enjoy!


----------



## Todesengel (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got my phresh filter yesterday. Make sure you run it with the fan initially for a few minutes. I hooked mine up immediately to my vented hood and fan. I had little loose pieces of carbon flying through my hood into my bulb. I wasent happy! But everything is cool, and no smells!! It feels amazing to have that piece of mind that your smell is contained. Very heavy weight off my shoulders, worth it for that value alone!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 10, 2011)

DAMN!!! Phucking Philter has a dent in it, this is why i bought this local from my favorite shop, when they open in 20 mins or so i am gonna take it back and get it replaced. 
Anyhow, the measurements are in inches its 8" (duct) by 38" tall, yeah huge i know, but for $50 more i got nearly twice the filter, maybe it will last longer. Also my fans are stupid strong, 1500 cfm on high, so i figure with the resistance of the filter i should be somewhere in the 1000 cfm range for srubbing, should work out fine. I considered a silencer, but my girls don't mid the noise and my room is next to soundproof. 
My avatar was actually grown in a ghetto SWC system, decent results round 1, round 2 has been a fail, so time to upgrade everything and try to do it right. I will keep you posted for sure, not sure what exactly i am actually going to call the system, but it will def be a new set up for RIU, maybe the next big thing!
Todes- thanks for the forewarning on this, still waiting on my hood to get here, but i think i am going to use it as a scrubber, but i certainly wouldn't want to be on the business side of my fan if that thing starts chucking charcoal at me, can't imagine 1500 cfm out of an 8" hole would be very good to get hit by something, thats a pretty high ft/sec, like a paintball that doesn't break. 
And i am stoked to have the smell under control this year, vent out to the back yard and got into a fight with the neighbor last year, don't want anything they can call the cops for, even if this is a "legal" grow.


----------



## insomnia47 (Mar 10, 2011)

What in the bell is a swc system? Very curious never heard of it before


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 10, 2011)

Shallow Water Culture, probably going to call this something else, not really just swc. I will post pics and all of the build, still working on sourcing the proper tops, the ones i ordered do no fit right, trying to get this as dialed in as possible. That and i gotta go finish this damn fence, if i was at work and hadn't built this whole fence by now i would be fired, but at home i get to distracted, im digging post holes right now, but for some reason i am on this damn computer, so back to it, i will make sure to post a link to all build and grow threads on here, stay tuned if interested.


----------



## Scroggsy (Mar 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i thought that phat is now phresh?? same company m8...


No it's not the same company mate. They changed their name due to copyright issues, it says so on their website. It also says Rhino filters are the best in the world because of the quality of carbon used as opposed to cheaper copys.

http://www.rhinofilter.com/


----------

